# Aquarium stand



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

I just wanted to show my little aquarium stand. It is actually a bathroom vanity. The cupboard works well for hiding the CO2 bottles and supplies.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Jeanine,

Good thinking; I like it!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Neat idea. Since they come in all sizes, shapes, and flavors I bet you can always find one that will work!


----------



## theinjected1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Cool stand, AWESOME tank I love the old metal framed tanks. Does it still have the slate bottom?


----------



## Jeanine (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you. No, it doesn't have a slate bottom. I wish I had a nice light for the top. I have 2 of these tanks. They came from the dump. I had to re silicone it, but that wasn't so hard. They are 16X14.5X14.5 (approx 13 gal). The vanity was one I bought and then couldn't use in the bathroom. Thank you Canadian Tire! I have another vanity that is currently being used as a beautiful TV stand.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

wow good thinking + lucky you cause I can never find any thing that is tall enough for all the filters or CO2 to go under. Unless I make one from scarch.


----------

